# What sort of collections* do you have?



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

So far I only have 1 and that's for the dictionaries. This is my first Kindle so so far I only have 3 books on it, two of which I have read. I'm not sure whether I should do a "Read" and "Unread" collections. What do you guys have?
EDIT: sorry about the title it was meant to be collections.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

*Reading* - so I can quickly find the book(s) I'm currently reading.
*Read* - in case I want to go back and reference something for a book club I'm in.
*Reference* - I stuck the dictionary and clipping file in here.
*Religious* - Bibles and faith-based fiction and non-fiction
*TBR Classics* - holds a bunch of free classics that I mix in occasionally.
*TBR Mystery & Thriller* - books that fall into these genres.
*TBR Fantasy and Sci-Fi* - books that fall into these genres.
*TBR Misc* - books that don't fit in somewhere else.

TBR = To be read


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I read a lot of series so most of my books are organized by the series. I usually list the series name or main character first, followed by the author, here is an example of a few:


Accidental Friends - Dakota Cassidy
Anita Blake - Laurell Hamilton
In Death - J.D. Robb
Cotton Malone - Steve Barry
Lincoln Rhyme - Jeffrey Deaver
Masters of Time - Brenda Joyce

For those books not a part of a series (single novels) I have a category called "Single Novels" and I place them in there. Inside the Collection, I have all the books listed in order 1-x so I know which book to read next. I don't have a TBR collection given I only keep unread books on my Kindle, so in essence, all my books are TBR. I love Collections, it has made finding books so much easier.


----------



## JamieDeBree (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine are organized by genre - Romance, Suspense/Thrillers, Erotica, Paranormal, Urban Fantasy, Literature, etc. I also have a collection called "currently reading", and one called "drafts" for manuscripts I'm editing (the kindle has proven to be really great for that). Oh, and one called "samples"...so I can easily flip through those when I'm looking for something new. 

Though I may as well call that one "Danger! Don't Go Here!" for all the good it does my wallet... LOL


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

My first page:

Currently Reading
Fiction A-F
Fiction G-L
Fiction M-R
Fiction S-Z
Fiction. Historical
Fiction. Short Stories
Non-Fiction
Non-Fiction. Art and Music
Samples 

The second, third, and fourth pages consist of collections arranged by author's name.  (I make a separate collection when I have more than three books by the same author.)

My system isn't as colorful as some others because I knew that if I got too cute with naming I'd forget where I put things.  So it's drab and library-like, but it works for me.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> My system isn't as colorful as some others because I knew that if I got too cute with naming I'd forget where I put things. So it's drab and library-like, but it works for me.


LibbyD - the hell with colorful, as long as it makes sense to you - that's all that matters. Sounds like you have a good system.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Reading
Read
Unread
Scifi/fantasy
free
gamings (anything to do with rpgs)
school stuff 
my essays
collections of stories
(my boyfriend's thesis)

Currently capped at that because of only wanting one page of collections. I'll probably split out scifi/fantasy to actually have separate sections, add classics in, add non-fiction in, add "those strange non-science fiction or fantasy books that I seem to have some of"


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fiction
Non-Fiction
Classics
Samples

And a couple author specific ones for authors I have several books by and don't want to clutter up the fiction section.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fluffy Stuffy - all my Chick-Lit books, happy endings and all that 
Cullen Love - My Twilight books  
Book Club Books - Books for the online book club i'm a part of


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

I love the idea of having collection names by series - currently I just put the next in each series on my K3 and have a collection called "series"...

Here are my collections so far:
Historical Fiction
News
Classics
Teen (LOL - i've got Eragon, Pretty little liars & lemony snicket in here)
Romance
Non-Fiction
Series
Fiction (you know, the "normal" fiction books that don't fit my other genres)
Legal
Mystery
Thrillers
Chic Lit
Vampire & Supernatural  

Interesting thread, thanks for posting it!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

*Twilight Saga*--all my Twilight related material
*Chick Fic*--all my "one off" girly books
*Samples*--pretty self explanatory, but basically samples of books I want to read in the future but don't need right now.
*Kindle Stuff*--all the Kindle related things pre-downloaded and what not
*True Story*--my biographies, true crime stories and what not, but all based in reality.
*Nicholas Sparks*--all books by that author
*Oprah Book Club*--books from Oprah's book club
*Wally Lamb*--all books by that author
*James Patterson*--all books by that author

It's detailed, but simple.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I still don't really have a good system.

Reading
To Blog (for stuff I am done with buy have not blogged about)
Prayer (currently working through a bunch of books in different traditions about prayer)

Then everything else is basically a large TBR list.  I take stuff off the kindle when I finish unless it is for a project like the Prayer collection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have

Fiction
Classics
KB Authors
Games
Free Books
Amazon
Reference/Non-Fiction
Music/Church
    (seems an odd combo, I know, but most of the music stuff is churchy and vice versa (except the free Springsteen essays I got the other day, but I digress))
Samples

I'm debating breaking down Fiction a bit more -- it's the largest right now at 637 -- but I like that this means I have just one page of "home" when sorting by collections.  The 10th row shows "Archived Items".  Of course most of what's in Classics, KB Authors and Free Books is also in Fiction.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I like to keep it simple:

Read 
To-Read - full books (as opposed to samples) I have yet to read
Samples 
Kindle Stuff - Dictionaries, User Guide, Welcome Info, My Clippings

That way, the only books on my home page are what I'm currently reading (saves the extra step of going into a "currently reading" collection). I figure if I'm looking for a specific book even in a big collection, I can just jump to the right letter or do a search for it. I feel like a bunch of genre collections will just clutter my home page.


----------



## SignoraEdie (May 2, 2010)

I have:

Books to read
Books in process
Books already read
Samples
Kindle Information
Personal Information (some pdf files)
Games


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine is as follows:
Currently Reading
Freebies
Unread
Read
Samples
Samples to buy
Add to book count
Games


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I have:

*Reading* 
*Games*
*Christian Non-Fiction*: Bible, religious study books
*Non-Fiction *
*Finished Books* Books I liked and might read again. Any other read books get deleted. 
*Classics*
*Christian Fiction *
*Chick Lit*
*Sci-Fi/Fantasy*:I really need to make some sub categories for this because there are so many different types.
*Romance*: includes erotica, that way it doesn't show up on my main page. 

I keep samples out and either delete or buy and stick them into one of the groups.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

_ Currently Reading
_ Unread
^ Samples
+ Lastname, Firstname Author 1
+ Lastname, Firstname Author 2
+ Lastname, Firstname Author 3 (etc, there are 5 pages of authors at this point)
| Non-Fiction
| Reference (holds whatever is not in the following)
| Reference - Health
| Reference - Household
| Reference - Kindle
| Reference - Pet Care
| Reference - Relationships
| Religious

I sort by title to get these to show up as above. Within the authors if there are collections they are designated as follows and sorted by title (need Calibre to edit metadata for this):

_*+ Roberts, Nora*_
BI01 Born in Fire
BI02 Born in Ice
BI03 Born in Shame
ChBa01 Sea Swept
ChBa02 Rising Tides
ChBa03 Inner Harbor
ChBa04 Chesapeake Blue
Cir01 Morrigan's Cross
Cir02 Dance of the Gods
Cir03 Valley of Silence
and etc.....

Any stand-alone novels of Nora Roberts fall after all the collections.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ...(except the free Springsteen essays I got the other day, but I digress))


HBO is currently airing a documentary titled "Promise - The Making of Darkness on the Edge of Town". Next showing is Thursday, 10/7 at 6:00 PM EDT/3:00 PM PDT and repeats several times over the next 10 days.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Like Tuttle, I chose broad categories so I could have (exactly) one page of Collections. They are: 
business 
fiction (I read very little fiction!)
kindle-related
literature (for classics mostly)
personal interest (an odds-n-ends collection)
science and medicine
science fiction
true stories (bios, history, travel)
critical thinking

plus I have a category for 'free', but there is nothing in there that isn't in another Collection, so I'm planning on deleting that one and making one more category, I just haven't decided what it will be... maybe Samples, which are currently tagged with their category.  Currently reading, I take out of any Collection, so they appear on my second page with the blogs I subscribe to.

I did put an asterisk before each Collection name, so they would list at the top if sorting by Title, but I normally sort by Collection so my Home is two pages (or three if I have fresh downloads waiting to be tagged).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

- Science Fiction
- Fantasy
- Other Fiction
- Nonfiction
- Reference
- Samples
- Apps (just added this one last week  )


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Reading
Samples
Classics
Fantasy/Paranormal
Historical
Misc.
Mystery/Suspense
Novels
Romance


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

Mine is short and sweet.

Presently Reading
Read Books
Games
Info

John


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Current Read
Finished
Reference
Free and Iffy
And lots of "Authors-Series" collections.
I'm waiting for A&E and/or TLC TV to do a Hoarders show featuring my K3.


----------



## Moosh (Dec 22, 2009)

Reading
Unread
Read
And then I have a list of series, ie:

The Tomorrow Series
Millennium Trilogy
Georgina Kincaid Series
etc
etc


----------



## ken.w (Jul 30, 2010)

Douglas Adams
To be read...
Kindle Stuff

Then just some individual stuff.  I'm sure I'll tweak this as I get more books, but I'm relatively new to the Kindle.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

Classics
Fiction
Non-Fiction
Reference


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, in addition to normal headings.. I have 4 that are college related. One for each of my classes. 
I also have a HUGE one for KB Authors. (like 120 unread books.)


I wanna know.. does anyone else ever make a note for themselves using the name a New collection option? at the movies, if I see a preview I want to remember, I will often make a new collection to note the name, so that when I get home I can write it down somewhere or look it up online. Or, if DH is driving, and I see a billboard I want to remember later, smae thing. I do delete them once I have used the information, but I do this fairly often (once a week or so.)


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I wanna know.. does anyone else ever make a note for themselves using the name a New collection option? at the movies, if I see a preview I want to remember, I will often make a new collection to note the name, so that when I get home I can write it down somewhere or look it up online. Or, if DH is driving, and I see a billboard I want to remember later, smae thing. I do delete them once I have used the information, but I do this fairly often (once a week or so.)


No, I'd use my iPhone for that (especially if it's something I can just take a picture of as a reminder, much quicker and easier) - I don't take my Kindle with me everywhere, only when I think I'll have time to read. I always have the Kindle app on my iPhone as back up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I wanna know.. does anyone else ever make a note for themselves using the name a New collection option? at the movies, if I see a preview I want to remember, I will often make a new collection to note the name, so that when I get home I can write it down somewhere or look it up online. Or, if DH is driving, and I see a billboard I want to remember later, smae thing. I do delete them once I have used the information, but I do this fairly often (once a week or so.)


Hmm. . .now there's an original use! I always have my Kindle with me but I usually also have a small notebook and pen in my purse. So if I see something I want to note, I'm more likely to go old school. 

I do have, however a "notepad" 'book' on my Kindle that I got free from eduKindle.com I believe. It's basically a book that has nothing but places to make up to 16 separate notes. I don't use it much, but have on occasion when I didn't have the pen/paper with me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

history_lover said:


> No, I'd use my iPhone for that (especially if it's something I can just take a picture of as a reminder, much quicker and easier) - I don't take my Kindle with me everywhere, only when I think I'll have time to read. I always have the Kindle app on my iPhone as back up.


See, I don't have an uber phone.. I have a cell phone that makes phone calls. and my Kindle is ALWAYS with me. always.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> See, I don't have an uber phone.. I have a cell phone that makes phone calls. and my Kindle is ALWAYS with me. always.


Whatever works for ya. My mom still carries a pen and small notepad in her purse for notes.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I read a lot of series so most of my books are organized by the series. I usually list the series name or main character first, followed by the author, here is an example of a few:
> 
> 
> Accidental Friends - Dakota Cassidy
> ...


This is exactly how I do mine as well.

All my collections are series names except I have a "Currently Reading" collection as I keep all my books on my Kindle. And I have a "Singles" folder for the rare books I read that ARENT in a series.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

This is my list. Except for samples, all my books go into either the freebie tbr or purchases tbr collection when added to my kindle. When I pick one to read, it is moved into currently reading. Once read, I decide which collection it should be placed in.

Biographies & Memoirs
Classics
Currently Reading
Freebies TBR
Miscellaneous Fiction
Miscellaneous Nonfiction
Mystery & Thrillers
Purchases TBR
Romance
Samples


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I make collections as I need them.  The free book collection started getting so big that I started breaking it down to find books easier.  Right now I have:

Freebies
Freebies To Read
Freebies Recommended (has good reviews or I noticed someone says they like a book)
Freebie Christian 
Samples
Mystery
Sci Fi
Fantasy
Fiction
Classics
Non Fiction
Indie
Short Stories
Halloween
Christmas
Not Kindle (non-Amazon books)

So far the only series that have their own collection are In Death and Lemony Snicket but I might break out a few more.


----------



## playful (Oct 4, 2010)

changes all the time... LOL

At the moment:
Articles
Stories
Humor
Web
Communication
Nihongo
Creative Suite
Art


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

Right now my list is:

(The reading/unread part - all of my English books are in these)
_ Currently Reading
_ Read
_ Samples
_ Unread

(The Fiction/Non-Fiction - all of my English books are in these)
~ Fiction
~ Non-Fiction

(The genres or interests, every English book is in at least one of these collections, sometimes in more)
+ Biography/Memoir
+ Classics
+ General Fiction (I use this one when I'm not sure how to specify a book)
+ Lesbian (thinking about renaming to LGBT)
+ Mystery/Thriller
+ NSFW
+ Romance
+ Sci-Fi/Fantasy
+ True Crime

(The personal documents, other language and reference part)
< Dutch
< Fanfic
< Personal Documents
< Reference

Hmm... Looking at this it might seem a little crazy to people, but it's what works for me. I have two libraries in Calibre, one for Dutch books (not nearly as much as English books!), one for English books and this is the easiest way for me to keep track


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

When I first got the update on the K2 that added the option for collections, I had a lot of different categories - romance, fantasy, thriller, sci-fi, etc. That really didn't work out well, so when I got the K3 I decided to simplify, and for me this is working a lot better. It's not my habit to keep books on the Kindle after I've read them, unless it's something I want to keep going back to. So here are the categories I currently have:

*Fiction*
*Non-Fiction*
*Inspirational* (these are the books that will usually stay loaded)
*Non-Amazon* (for books I get from other sites)
*Reference*

That's it, and for me, less is more.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I keep on my Kindle only books I haven't read or are currently reading.  Categories I use are:

Samples
Classics
Galleys (from netgalley)
1111 Challenge (books I've put aside for LibraryThings' 11 in 11 Challenge - 11 books in 11 categories in 2011)
Fiction (non-classic)
Non-fiction
Sci Fi
Mysteries and Suspense
Reference (My Clippings and the Kindle User's Guide)

and whatever I'm reading plus the dictionary are left on the home page and not in a collection.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> at the movies, if I see a preview I want to remember, I will often make a new collection to note the name, so that when I get home I can write it down somewhere or look it up online.


how do you do that in the dark?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

My collections are: 

Samples
To Be Read
Fiction
History
Thrillers
Mystery
Memoirs
Reference


I've only bought two books so I imagine that I'll change this as I get more.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks like I'm in the minority here.  I have 11 pages of collections.  I busted out all of my favorite authors as collections, then added subjectives like Romances or Freebies.  I rarely delete books from my Kindle and at last count I was in the 1800 books range.  I really, really needed collections!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I am not sure I am going to stay with it, but is what I currently do:

{{{Currently Reading
{{{To Read
{{Audio Books
{{Author - Series: for all of my series
{Author: for all of the books by a given author

I also create a .txt file for each of my series showing the order of the books.

The various number of { at the beginning lets me sort by title, have the Currently Reading and To Read ones always on the first page, followed by each of my Series.

I also have one for {Reference.

I wish amazon would allow two other things:

1. Allow us the ability to put collections into other collections.
2. Allow us an option on the web to mark all our books for download at one time, instead of making us do them one at a time.

Number 2 would sure make it easier when we either buy a new kindle model or have to replace one because it develops a problem.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love these kinds of threads... they give me some good ideas.

@ IUHoosier: I'd love to know some of those collection titles!

My collection titles are pretty boring because I wanted to keep it simple; however, I may be borrowing a few titles some have already suggested when some of my collections get too big.

On Deck
Faves
TBR 1
TBR 2
Misc. Freebies
Samples
Classics
Reference/Nonfiction/Games
Biographies
Read


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> at the movies, if I see a preview I want to remember, I will often make a new collection to note the name, so that when I get home I can write it down somewhere or look it up online.





Samantha said:


> how do you do that in the dark?


First off, I type alot, so I am fairly familiar with where the keys are located. Second, during previews, it's not really pitch black, and I have EXCELLENT vision. (20/10 left eye 20/15 right eye). I don't carry a purse 99.99% of the time, so no place for a notepad, and it seems whenever I put a pen in my backpocket, it breaks and I get ink-butt, so I don't do that either. Kindle is with me, so I use it.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

Unfinished Pile
Finished Pile
Junk

I keep the 1 book I am reading on the main screen. Works perfectly for me.


----------



## cargalmn (Sep 29, 2010)

Quake1028 said:


> Unfinished Pile
> Finished Pile
> Junk
> 
> I keep the 1 book I am reading on the main screen. Works perfectly for me.


LOL - what do you put in the "Junk" pile?!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Quake1028 said:


> Unfinished Pile
> Finished Pile
> Junk
> 
> I keep the 1 book I am reading on the main screen. Works perfectly for me.


LOL, I thought Robin had the tidiest list until I saw yours. I love the simplicity...I may need to adapt your style of low clutter.

Here are mine:

True Blood (to be deleted once I finish this last book)
Religon
Reference
Games
Racey Romance (looks better than Erotica when nosey folks check out my Kindle  )
Books Completed
Classics

I just started making the collections and I have lots of books that are currently awaiting me to make an appropriate collection to add them to...which is why I'm really liking Quake's collections!


----------



## YankeeRose1214 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some of mine...

The Ladies Room (women's fiction)
The Bates Motel (horror)
Give It A Whirl (samples)
Doomsday (apocolyptic)
Platform 9 3/4's (fantasy)
Guffaw! (humor)
The Butler Did It (crime, mystery)
Bite Me! (vampire books)
Murder, She Wrote (cozy mysteries)
Needful Things (samples I want to buy)


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

YankeeRose1214 said:


> Here are some of mine...
> 
> The Ladies Room (women's fiction)
> The Bates Motel (horror)
> ...


Love these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YankeeRose1214 (Dec 27, 2009)

IUHoosier said:


> Love these! Thanks for sharing!


You're very welcome and feel free to use them. I had a blast coming up with them!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have one for every series I have such as "Southern Vampire", "In Death", then I have the basics like "Historical Fiction" "Classics", "Mystery/Suspense" then I have a few for my favorite authors, that I own a lot of books of like "Nora Roberts Trilogies", that sort of thing. 
I think I have about three pages worth of collections on my Kindle. I don't put a book into the archives after reading it unless I really didn't care for it and know that I will more than likely never read it again.


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

*Manuals* (work related)
*Lectures, textbooks* (uni related)
*Nonfiction - politics*
*Nonfiction - history*
*Nonfiction - science*
*Fiction - religious texts*
*Fiction - series*
*Fiction - novels*
*Fiction - short stories*


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

This is from my Sony PRS-350, the first three collections are forced on me, and cannot be deleted.

Unread Books
Unread Periodicals
Purchased Books

Christopher Moore
Distant Cousin
In Death
Naomi Kramer
Sookie
Terry Pratchett


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have

Samples
Historial fiction
Fiction
Irish ( for the irish fiction and non fiction that I collect)
Romance
Read
Classics
Horror/Sci Fi/Fantasy
Vamps/Werewolves/Others
Non Fiction
Trashy Romance
Chick Lit
Crime/Thrillers
Japanese (for my Japanese fiction and non fiction books)

I am sure that I will reorganise  these at some point when some collections get out of control but this is it for now.


----------

